# Red fish good eating?



## bhank (Dec 12, 2015)

I know that pompano is amazing for eating... how does red fish compare... just filleted and grilled the best?

Brad


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Most like Red Fish on the half shell.
Leave the skin with scales on the filet meat, place scales down on the grill, and add butter, and maybe some spice to your taste.

I have a bunch in my freezer, and I love it fried.
Rolled in mustard, then Fish Fry, cooked in Peanut Oil.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Haven't had it myself yet, it is a firm flaky meat like trigger or a softer mushier meat like trout? When cleaning is there any red meat or anything you should remove for taste.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

shrapnel said:


> it is a firm flaky meat like trigger or a softer mushier meat like trout? When cleaning is there any red meat or anything you should remove for taste.


Flaky.

I take the blood line out.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

It's a firm, flaky meat. It's excellent blackened, broiled, baked, grilled, fried, whatever. Just a really good fish.

& like Tom said, you can remove the bloodline if you wish, as it is usually relatively large.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> It's a firm, flaky meat. It's excellent blackened, broiled, baked, grilled, fried, whatever. Just a really good fish.
> 
> & like Tom said, you can remove the bloodline if you wish, as it is usually relatively large.


 ^^^^ This. I really like it grilled or blackened, but it is good other ways.

I always cut out the bloodlines on my fish, and redfish is no exception.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Here is how I like to catch them:*


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

IMO, Reds are good but comparing it to pompano, you may be disappointed (Pomps are the chocolate of the gulf in my book :thumbup.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

cut the fillets into fingers

soak in egg wash (eggs and milk) briefly

dredge in corn flour (NOT CORN MEAL, corn flour - there is a big difference)

fry in a shallow cast iron skillet with about 1.5" or so of coconut oil

thank me later


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

mushier meat like trout? QUOTE said:


> If you fillet that trout and chill it in a bed of ice in the frig for maybe an hour or so before cooking it will firm considerably. Gives it a much improve texture IMO.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I caught a big bull red a few years ago (In Alabama where it was legal to keep)

We fried about 1/3 and blackened the rest. I probably didn't cut it right, but the texture I would say was like the most moist and tender chicken breast you've ever had and the taste was very pleasant and mild.


----------

